# Runny Lemon Pie



## starkrazi (Nov 29, 2007)

So I made a lemon meringue pie. I boiled the filling long enough I let the pie cool and sliced it up the next day. But too my dismay it ran all over the place. What causes runniness? And how do I avoid it from happening again.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

If you aren't certain about your filling being able to set up, chill your lemon mixture (I'm you're pouring the filling into a blind baked crust) and check to see if it firms up. What is your recipe for the lemon filling? Is it lemon curd? However, you mention boiling it, so I'm assuming you used starch to thicken it up.


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

FROM:
Weep-no-more lemon meringue pie - includes recipes Sunset - Find Articles

WHY DOES THE PIE FILLING GET WATERY?
For a lemon filling that's glossy and translucent, and firm enough to cut yet melts in your mouth, cornstarch is the thickener of choice. It's also a risky one because heat and acid (in the lemon juice) can destroy cornstarch's ability to thicken or stay thick.
.Happily, the most foolproof way to make a perfect lemon filling is also the easiest. Just dump in the ingredients - in a specific order, with a combination of cold, then hot water - and cook them together. As the starch granules swell with the heating liquid and begin to form a thickening network, the sugar and egg yolk proteins join forces, like suits of armor, to coat and protect the starch at its vulnerable bonding points from the effects of heat and acid.


----------



## starkrazi (Nov 29, 2007)

I remember the recipe asked for adding hot water to the sugar flour cornstarch mixture. the recipe was also doubled. anyone have a foolproof recipe??


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

The bakery down the street. lol j/k

ive had the same problem a few times.

sorry i cant help more


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmmmm, never thought about lemon curd meringue pie ..... would be more intense, I'd say


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have started making curd for my meringue pie.... incredible! rave reviews from the consumers!
pgr


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

If you allow the sauces or fillings containing cornstarch to cook too long the starch will loose some of its thickening capacity.


----------



## starkrazi (Nov 29, 2007)

I will simply have to try it again. the recipe said to boil for one full minute at a rolling boil.


----------



## ypsichick (May 17, 2014)

LMP Anyone else notice eggs being more watery than once upon a time? Can watery eggs affect lemon pie filling & meringue?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Watery egg is a sign of age. if you're seeing that id check with your vendor or buy better eggs.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I sure hope the problem was solved a long time ago!


----------



## rabajara (Mar 31, 2019)

ypsichick said:


> LMP Anyone else notice eggs being more watery than once upon a time? Can watery eggs affect lemon pie filling & meringue?


Yes they can. I have tried farm fresh eggs, caged free eggs and none works like the eggs did back in the 80's My only option is range free eggs. Some claim the chickens do not get enough sun today. I have not solved the problem yet.


----------



## rabajara (Mar 31, 2019)

starkrazi said:


> So I made a lemon meringue pie. I boiled the filling long enough I let the pie cool and sliced it up the next day. But too my dismay it ran all over the place. What causes runniness? And how do I avoid it from happening again.


If you had a meringue on pie and did not tilt the pie, then the syrup that forms from the meringue losing volume, it goes down into the filling and makes it soupy. That happened to one of my Butterscotch pies . I though by using farm fresh eggs the meringue was not going to get syrup between meringue and filling. I did not tilt pie and let it drain. needless to say I had to do the pie over as it was for a customer.


----------

